# Report: Nissan Rogue Gets Special Krom Edition for 2010



## Administrator (Jun 27, 2006)

After launching the Krom edition of the Cube, Nissan has announced the Rogue crossover will get one too. Looking somewhat odd, with a tiny little grille and a great big GT-R-sized air dam, we can at least say that the Krom Edition adds a little flavor to the otherwise mild Rogue.

The Krom Edition is based on the Rogue S and gets 17-inch wheels with 225/60/17 Continental Conti 4×4 tires, the unique front end with integrated fog lights, a new rear bumper with integrated center-exit exhaust, a rear spoiler and paint-matched mirrors. Inside there's a Krom emblem on the steering wheel, which also includes audio controls. The Krom Edition Rogue will be available in three colors: Venom Red, Wicked Black and Gotham Gray, starting in December.

"The new Krom edition expands Rogue's already strong appeal, bringing its unmistakable sporty and active design to buyers seeking to stand out from the crowd of ordinary compact SUVs," said Pat Steiner, director, Specialty Vehicles Group, NNA. "Just as our NISMO models add enhanced performance straight from the factory, the Krom lineup offers intriguing, customized design right off the showroom floor."

That being said, we should probably expect more Krom Edition vehicles from Nissan in the future.

More: *Report: Nissan Rogue Gets Special Krom Edition for 2010* on AutoGuide.com


----------

